
Pavel Durov backs Apple in not unlocking iPhone - adamlvs
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-35653986
======
nazzeem
I still have the question, Is Apple part of the NSA Prism program?

~~~
mikhailt
Yes, Apple was or still is a part of PRISM. A lot of the big tech companies
were.

